# New member looking for advice.



## Dblock55 (7 mo ago)

Hey all,

Im a new member and a first-time tractor owner! I recently purchased a 10-acre piece of property which require a lot of work. After some research, I settled on a Kubota B2601. I'm reaching out to the community for some help/advice.The property is basiclally overgrown with weeds. Around the home its been rough graded but errosion has really ruined any sort of grading as the soil type is sand/clay. This is a lakefront property so im trying to establish a beachfront and grass the rest of the property. My questions are:

1) What implements/attachements do i need to accomplish my goals? Cut down the weeds/rough grade/spread topsoil/finish grade? From what ive gathered i should be looking into a rototiller? IF this is correct can anyone suggest a make/model that will work well with my tractor. Im guessing since it mounts to the rear 3point, it doesnt need ot be brand specific. Any input is appreciated

2) I didnt get a MMM from the dealer as there are plenty on facebook marketplace, but seeing how this is a new tracotr there arent many MMM of this vintage (RCK60-32) for sale. Ive seen many RCK60-24b for sale, but im not sure if these will work with the B2601. How can i confirm if a MMM will work for my tractor?

Any other advice/wisdom is appreciated to a new tractor owner! Thanks!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dblock55, welcome to the tractor forum.

If your mind is set on a MMM, you had better get it (installed) from your Kubota dealer before you take possession. Reason being, your chances of finding a mid-mount Kubota RCK60-32 deck for sale are slim, and Kubota decks with other numbers are not going to fit correctly. Plus, you probably want to get cutting the weeds right away. 

Alternately, you can get a 3 point mount rear PTO driven rotary cutter (brush hog) to keep your place trimmed. But it won't do as pretty of a job as a MMM. Or, you can get a 3 point mount finish mower that does a nice job mowing grass (as long as you don't let is get too big).

I think I would try to hire a local farmer (if possible) to till the soil and plant some grass seed. Reason being, you only need a tiller (or disc harrow) one time, and they are not cheap.

What implements/attachments do you need to accomplish your goals? 1) Mower 2) tiller or disc harrow. You may want to make a "drag" of some sort to smooth the soil?? 

Where to get these implements? Kubota MMM's can take on just about anything you put them into. In extreme cases, you will have to go slow so it doesn't bog down. Get this from your Kubota dealer.

I personally like reasonably priced implements with reasonable quality. Examples are King Kutter, and County Line from Tractor Supply. Big name brands like Kubota, Deere, and New Holland are good quality but also very expensive, plus parts are expensive.


----------



## Dblock55 (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Bummer that its unlikely to find the belly mower used... theyre pretty pricey new and i like the convenience of a belly mower. I actually just ran into an old buddy who says his dad has a bunch of implements i may be able to borrow, hopefully a harrow and tiller is one of them. If not I think you can rent them locally which may be an option. 

One thing i left out.... Pulling sprinkler lines. Is there a optimal tool for this or am I better off rented a walk behind trencher from HD?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Ditch witch is all I have ever used for trenching pipe. How deep do you have to bury pipe where your property is located?


----------



## Dblock55 (7 mo ago)

Frost line here in MI is 4ft deep but I don't plan on burying that deep seeing as you have to blow out the system anyways in the winter to prevent the heads from freezing and breaking. I think standard practice around here is 8-12".


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Dblock55 said:


> Frost line here in MI is 4ft deep but I don't plan on burying that deep seeing as you have to blow out the system anyways in the winter to prevent the heads from freezing and breaking. I think standard practice around here is 8-12".



I use a middle buster plow and a rear grader blade to lay pipe if it is less then about 16 inches deep......Below is an example of a middle buster plow......It will make a 12 to 16 inch deep 6 inch wide furrow that you can lay the pipe in then come along behind with a grader blade on each side and cover it up.....Works great for drainage pipi and probably will for sprinkler lines.....Tractor supply and Rural King both carry these in stock......










Middle Buster, Potato Plow, Furrower | Agri Supply 73411


This middle buster, 3 pt. 14 in. furrower is the ideal tool for preparing your soil for planting, digging potatoes, or digging shallow trenches.




www.agrisupply.com


----------



## Couch (4 mo ago)

Dblock55 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. Bummer that its unlikely to find the belly mower used... theyre pretty pricey new and i like the convenience of a belly mower. I actually just ran into an old buddy who says his dad has a bunch of implements i may be able to borrow, hopefully a harrow and tiller is one of them. If not I think you can rent them locally which may be an option.
> 
> One thing i left out.... Pulling sprinkler lines. Is there a optimal tool for this or am I better off rented a walk behind trencher from HD?


Best to rent that’s something you’ll only use once.
Couch.


----------



## JeremyBX (Jul 31, 2020)

You might be able to rent a tiller attachment from a local rental place. My local tractor dealer also rents out equipment. I was able to rent a 3pt tiller attachment from them for about $80 for the weekend. I would love to have my own tiller, but since I really only use it twice a year it makes sense to rent it for the $80 rather than buy one for $2000.

I have a MMM and like it, but it is sort of a pain to take off and put on whenever I switch from mowing to other tractor work. With mine being an older model it may be more of a pain since it is not the drive over deck. 

When you say grass the rest, do you mean the rest of the 10 acres? That would be a lot of lawn to maintain.

For the irrigation system pipe you might be able to do this with a 3pt ripper and a piece of curved conduit behind it as a guide. I know this can work with burying cable, but not sure how it would work with sprinkler system pipe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I do not recommend tilling mature vegetation, even if cut low. As @HarveyW mentioned, if you can disc first it'll cut a lot of root structure and layover the vegetation then till it all you want. I'll crosshatch with the disc until satisfied. It keeps all the free organics to stay were they are but cut up as much as possible.
Are you importing any mixed soils?


----------



## LtColCamilleri (6 d ago)

My 10 acres sounds similar. Lakefront with tall grass, weeds over a large area rooted in clay sand mix. My B 26 was purchased with 4 attachments . An 820 Backhoe, 48” brush hog mower, a 36” tiller, 48” box grader and a disc set. The tiller proved to be worthless, after a very short run with weeds already mowed short, the tines would clog with weed roots. Also, clay soil was hard enough where I could only get at best 3” of tiller depth. The brush hog proved to be so so. A couple of mechanical issues and bent blades later I ended up renting a skid steer with a front, much more capable mower, brush cutter. $500 well spent. One day and the job was done trouble free. Towed behind my B26, the discs with 500 lbs ballast work well to uproot the weeds and give the property a decent and managed appearance. 
I put in 400 feet of 6” drainage pipe, each section ran an average of 25 feet. For that I used the backhoe, which in my opinion is the second best tool a tractor can have besides a loader. It’s excellent for larger trenching jobs, cutting into slopes for additional level plots, uprooting unwanted brush and trees. 
As for grading, spreading gravel and managing slopes, the loader coupled with a box grader on the 3 point does the job perfectly. I recently spread 200 yards of Quarry Process, the B26 with the loader and box grader and it was done in a day.
Good luck to you and your property adventures.


----------

